# Overclocking



## jbuzz67 (Nov 1, 2012)

I just finished my first build ( CPU-i5-3570k/GA-Z77x-D3H motherboard/GTX-560ti 1mb GPU. What kind of FPS should I expect to get playing metro 2033 demo with settings set to max. On the subject of Overclocking,do I overclock the GPU,CPU or both. My CPU is supposed to have a turbo boost to 3.8 g.H.z does this happen automatically or do you need to enable this feature? One last thing,could you recommend a good tutorials on how I overclock my hardware that even a newbee ( as you can tell ) can understand . I just want to get the most out of my rig. Thanks...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why do you feel you need to OC?
Are you experiencing problems or lack of performance?
The CPU should be more than capable at stock speeds.
The Turbo Boost feature should" be automatic by default but it may need to be set manually in the Bios.
If you feel the need to OC: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Turbo boost comes on auto but if you want a better increase then most BIOSes have an extra increase which you have to manually press a button to get. But imo if your gonna overclock you do it yourself.

Really with todays processors there really isn't any need in overclocking but I do it on every machine I build because its fun.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

jbuzz67 said:


> I just finished my first build ( CPU-i5-3570k/GA-Z77x-D3H motherboard/GTX-560ti 1mb GPU. What kind of FPS should I expect to get playing metro 2033 demo with settings set to max. On the subject of Overclocking,do I overclock the GPU,CPU or both. My CPU is supposed to have a turbo boost to 3.8 g.H.z does this happen automatically or do you need to enable this feature? One last thing,could you recommend a good tutorials on how I overclock my hardware that even a newbee ( as you can tell ) can understand . I just want to get the most out of my rig. Thanks...


Q1: Try it. It is _impossible_ for someone to give you an answer. What you are basically asking is "I'm 6ft 2 inches. How far can I run?". The ONLY way to get an answer is to do it yourself.

Q2: You can do one or either. But overclocking is similar to attaching fins on a sports car to make it go faster. It will make it go faster, but only ever so slightly. I would advise you to actually play some games and see if you can't play them at max settings, and if you can't, find out what your bottleneck is. Overclocking the CPU is kind of pointless if you have a bottleneck in the GPU, and vice versa

Q3: Turbo boost is usually enabled by default in the bios. If it is not, it is because you turned it off.


----------



## jbuzz67 (Nov 1, 2012)

Good point. Thank you. So my question is,since I really am new to this, how would I tell if my Gpu can reach that turbo boost target of 3.8 ghz. I assume I would have to use one of the software downloads that will display (in game play)of Core speed ,CPU etc. If that's the case ,what ones would you recommend ? Thank You..


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Graphic cards do not have turbo boost. Only Intel CPUs have turbo boost. 

If you don't want to break anything, it is best to just leave everything as it is. 

There are two real reasons why to overclock a computer in 2012
*Gloating
*Benchmarks

If your rig can play all the games you want at max, or near max, there isn't any practal reason to overclock. 
Another way to say it is, they have school busses outfitted with jet engines so they can go 300mph.. If you own a school bus, and a jet engine, you _could_ mod it so you can go 300mph, but there is very little reason to do it, ASIDE from being able to go 300mph


----------



## Black 05 (Dec 11, 2012)

Source: How to Overclock a PC: 12 steps - wikiHow


----------

